# film rinsing time



## Tballphoto (Mar 10, 2021)

Why is it for when it comes to developing negative film on a roll, ie 35mm or 120,  im supposed to rinse it in flowing water for 5-15 minutes. 

but when i see people developing SHEET film, or photo paper, its merely dropped into a tray of water, swished a few times and thats "sufficient". 

Have seen some videos/articles where the person developing the sheet film or photo paper uses the same 1/2 gallon capacity tray of rinse water all day long for dozens of rinsings. 

Hence the question,  why cant the roll film just be given a quick dunk and swish like that sheet film?


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 10, 2021)

If you do not wash or rinse your paper or film for a minimum time you will leave fix in the emulsion. And that's a bad thing.
I rinse in running water BW RC paper for 2 mins and Fiber for 30-40 mins. BW film I wash for 30 mins. It's a method that has worked for me for over 40 years.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 10, 2021)

Resin coated paper does not absorb the thiosulphate (fixer) as much as the gelatin in film ... so it is quicker to remove. If you are dealing with fibre based prints the thiosulphate is absorbed by the paper so requires more washing time.
A washing aid is used to make is easier to remove the chemicals so washing time is reduced.
Ammonium thiosulphate is easier/quicker to remove than sodium thiosulphate.


----------

